# Material für Schnurstopper



## -Nasenmann- (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
N Kollege und ich wollen uns mal mit dem Thema Matchangeln befassen.Da unsere Ruten sehr kleine Spitzenringe haben wollte ich fragen was ihr für Material nehmt wenn ihr Stopper selber bindet? Oder gibt es was passabeles im Fachhandel?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*

Einfach den Stopperknoten mit Mono selber binden. Bei ner 0,18er Schnur nehme ich als Knoten ne 0,20er.... 

Stopperknoten mit 4-5 Wicklungen machen... passt. 

Setzt aber vorraus, dass du als Posenadapter echt kleine bekommst oder halt nen normalen Karabiner Wirbel nimmst, dessen Öse du etwas oval druckst. Sonst geht der Knoten durch die Öse durch....


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*

Nehme eine Baumwollgarn, gibt es für wenig Geld im Bastel- bzw. Stoffhandel. Der Baumwollfaden ist weicher und geht daher leichter durch die Ringe. Zwischen Pose und Stopperknoten kommt immer noch eine kleine Perle, dann rutscht die Pose auch nicht über den Stopperknoten.


----------



## Damyl (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*

Ich nehm immer gewachste Zahnseide. Dahinter kommt noch ne kleine Stopperperle. Seit Jahrzehnten bei mir bewährt


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*

Wir sprechen auch alle hier vom Einsatz an einer Matchrute mit den typisch kleinen Ringen?


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen auch alle hier vom Einsatz an einer Matchrute mit den typisch kleinen Ringen?



Selbstverständlich, habe auch Monoschnüre probiert aber bin beim Baumwollfaden hängengeblieben.

 Faden gibt es in unterschiedlichen Stärke, ist sehr weich, da stehen keine Fadenenden mehr ab. Bei Nässe (also im Einsatz) quillt Baumwolle leicht auf und sitzt recht fest. Dadurch das der Faden Wasser aufgenommen hat, entsteht auch kaum Reibungshitze beim Verschieben des Knoten.

 Die Perle läuft auch nie durch den ersten Rutenrig und stöhrt daher nicht.


----------



## Damyl (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen auch alle hier vom Einsatz an einer Matchrute mit den typisch kleinen Ringen?


Klar doch #6
Bei mir eine Shimano Catana und eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Match.


----------



## Damyl (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Setzt aber vorraus, dass du als Posenadapter echt kleine bekommst oder halt nen normalen Karabiner Wirbel nimmst, dessen Öse du etwas oval druckst. Sonst geht der Knoten durch die Öse durch....


Wenn du nach dem Stopperknoten eine kleine Bastelperle aufziehst, passiert das erst gar nicht


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Material für Schnurstopper*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Einfach den Stopperknoten mit Mono selber binden. Bei ner 0,18er Schnur nehme ich als Knoten ne 0,20er...
> 
> Stopperknoten mit 4-5 Wicklungen machen... passt.
> ..


Nehme einen Diameter weniger für die Stopper. 



Damyl schrieb:


> Wenn du nach dem Stopperknoten eine kleine Bastelperle aufziehst, passiert das erst gar nicht


Genau das |supergri


----------

